# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  SRI International (SRI), nonprofit research and innovation center, Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - sri.com

youtube.com/sri

facebook.com/sri.intl

twitter.com/SRI_Intl

linkedin.com/company/sri-international

instagram.com/sri_intl

SRI International on Wikipedia

Projects:

сooperative space robotics

SuperFlex, powered clothing

DURUS (aka PROXI), humanoid bipedal robot

Micro-Factories for Smart Manufacturing

Shakey, first general-purpose mobile robot to be able to reason about its own actions

Taurus Dexterous Robot

Grabit is an SRI International spin-off company.

----------


## Airicist

SRI International Overview 

Published on Feb 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

SRI Robotics open house 2015 

Published on Apr 15, 2015




> SRI Robotics staff show off their latest innovations

----------


## Airicist

SRI's low-cost robotics technology

Published on Jun 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist2

SRI Robotics

Apr 25, 2022




> Robotics has the potential to revolutionize our daily lives, enabling humans to do things
> never thought possible. SRI is at the forefront of developments that have and will continue to redefine manufacturing, medicine, safety, and so much more.
> 
> With over 30 years of life-changing robotics technologies researched and developed, and projects 
> spanning all operational domains - space, air, surface, and undersea - SRI has an enduring legacy of innovation in the field of robotics.
> 
> At SRI, collaboration is central to our success.By combining strength with our Bioscience and Computer
> Science divisions, our Robotics team has been able to craft innovations in fields like wearable
> tech, space exploration, and autonomous driving.
> ...

----------

